# Cockney boy in paddy land.



## Blistered Fingers (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey everyone. Im writing this entry on my final morning in Spain. Ive been living out here for a while now and Im finally moving in with my girlfriend in Ireland. Im really hoping that with all of the beauty Ireland has to offer it can inspire me to write something different. It's the perfect setting for a writer really. The the people are warm and friendly and the setting looks like something out of a movie. Anyway Im looking to network here, to hand out knowledge Ive acquired and to recieve knowledge from others. I like to think Im quite a friendly bloke so please feel free to give me a shout and have a chat with me.

Jay


----------



## kimsan425 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey~
Yea man. I hope we can learn much about writing
Looking forward to it


----------



## qwertyman (Dec 10, 2007)

Welcome to Ireland.  It's a wonderful, beautiful, fascinating country but the pace of change is brutally fast - I hope you are not too late.


----------



## Blistered Fingers (Dec 10, 2007)

Too late for what?


----------



## qwertyman (Dec 10, 2007)

Too late to enjoy the real Ireland - it is dissapearing fast. I've been here seven years and in that time the place has become unrecognisable.  I could drive the sixty miles to Cork airport and not see one other car for the first 40 miles. This might sound as though I am happy to keep people poor - not so - I am delighted the Irish are having their day in the sun, God knows it's their turn. It's the suddenness that can be so destructive.

I spent six years in Spain in the Seventies. In those days there were more mules than cars.  When I first arrived  a Spanish friend was insulted when I locked my car door. If you've lived in Spain you know what it's like now and the cayalyst was a building recession. Sudden wealth followed by mass unemployment. Fill in the blanks.

Sorry to sound so gloomy, I  love it here - I just fear it won't be here for much longer.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 10, 2007)

Hello to you, Jay, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Dec 14, 2007)

Oops. My apologies for missing your post. 

Hello and welcome to the community, Jay. Enjoy. :smile:


----------



## mi is happy (Dec 14, 2007)

Helo, bud! Welcome to the forum. Say hey to all my distant relitives in Ireland for me!


----------



## OzzyShiraz (Dec 15, 2007)

Well, me I avoid Ireland because they don´t frown on drunks, bless ´em.

I recall one Cockney night in a Paddy bar when I´d passed out from the party, and woke up around 6 am and the bartender pushed a drink toward me, saying, Äre you ready to wake up, son?

Well....if you ask me, anywhere can be prime inspiration for writing, all depending on situation and all that ridiculous timing bollox, but I sure hope you write some stuff about the old Eyre, cuz I´d luv to hear it.  Me, I´m so drunk so far down south I can´t tell if it´s cool or if it hurts....

Just keep writing to us, eh?  Ya bollox!


----------



## Shinn (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi Jay and welcome to the forum 

~ Shinn


----------

